# Windows 7 auf z170 Board



## TomTheGamer (16. Dezember 2015)

Hi Community,

ich habe seit heute einen neuen Rechner mit dem Asrock z170 Pro4, allerdings bei der Windows 7 insterllation komme ich nicht über den Schritt Treiber installieren heraus. Ich versuche über einen Usbstick zu booten (habe keinen DVD - CD Laufwerk). Habe auch schon mehrere möglichkeiten probiert und auch den von Asrock für die skylake chipsätze den Asrock win7 usb patcher genommen, ihm fehlen aber immer noch die Treiber für die insterlation.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (16. Dezember 2015)

USB Stick ist an einem USB 3.0 Port dran?In  Win 7 sind keine USB 3.0 Treiber vorhanden bzw.wird nicht nativ unterstützt.Die muß nachträglich oder währen der Installtionroutine mithinzufügen.
Oder könntest auch eine Win 7 ISO mit integrieten USB 3.0 Treiber erstellen das müßte auch gehen.Der stick ist auch USB 3.0?
Ein bisschen Zeit bei erstellen einer Inviduellen Windows 7 muß du investieren bei interesse,

Individuelle Windows-7-Installations-DVD erstellen - Windows & Software

grüße Brex


----------



## TomTheGamer (17. Dezember 2015)

Habe versucht von Usb2.0 und usb3.0 zu booten bei beiden sachen wieder das selbe problem, habe auch den von asrock empfohlenen usb patcher und den usb patcher von intel probiert. Leider auch kein erfolg als letzes versuch ich eben einen individuelle iso zu erstellen mit dem treibern von der cd.


----------



## MDJ (17. Dezember 2015)

Hi.
Habe an einem "Asus Z170I Pro Gaming" genau das selbe Problem. Habe alles Möglich probiert.
USB2-Stick an USB2-Port ---> selber Fehler
USB2-Stick an USB3-Port ---> selber Fehler
USB3-Stick an USB2-Port ---> selber Fehler
USB3-Stick an USB3-Port ---> selber Fehler
Selbst erstelle Win7-DVD per USB-Laufwerk an USB2-Port ---> selber Fehler
Selbst erstelle Win7-DVD per USB-Laufwerk an USB3-Port ---> selber Fehler
Original Win7-DVD per USB-Laufwerk an USB2-Port ---> selber Fehler
Original Win7-DVD per USB-Laufwerk an USB3-Port ---> selber Fehler

Bei allen Tests jeweils verschiedene BIOS-Einstellungen probiert..... es hat alles unheimlich viel Zeit gefressen...
Es war schlicht unmöglich, Windows 7 zu installieren. Selbst mit einer aufwendigen Anleitung von Asus hat es nicht geklappt, hat mich unheimlich geärgert!
Somit war ich dann gezwungen Win10Pro von einem Stick zu installieren.... 
Ich glaube, Win8.1 könnte auch noch funktionieren, dies hab ich aber nicht getestet.


----------



## TomTheGamer (17. Dezember 2015)

Für alle die die Lösung suchen habe es nach 2 stunden hin bekommen, mit dem tool gimagex die boot.wim mouten, dan über konsole die drivers von der cd kopieren (vorher die datein von der cd kopiern da sonst der fehler "keine berechtigung" kommt, dan wieder mit gimagex unmouten und das selbe spiel mit der install.wim . Erst dan hat er bei mir gebootet, ab dan lief alles normal und ging auch schnell zum installieren.


----------



## MDJ (17. Dezember 2015)

äääh... gibt's dafür eine bebilderte Anleitung irgendwo?


----------



## TomTheGamer (17. Dezember 2015)

ich hab es nach der anleitung gemacht: Setup-Stick für Windows 7 - com! professional

und bei mir war auch nicht wie beschrieben, dass is usb3.0 treiber brauchte da ich auch direkt aus den usb3.0 port booten konnte, im endefekt konnte ich die treiber nur aus dem port installieren


----------



## T_O_O_L_P (17. Dezember 2015)

Oder man benutzt das Asrock tool:
ASRock-Windows 7 auf einem N3000-SoC von Intel


----------



## MDJ (17. Dezember 2015)

T_O_O_L_P schrieb:


> Oder man benutzt das Asrock tool:
> ASRock-Windows 7 auf einem N3000-SoC von Intel


So wie ich gesehen hab, bezieht sich das nicht nur auf ASRock, sondern ist eine generelle Anleitung für Win7?


----------



## TomTheGamer (17. Dezember 2015)

habe das asrock tool auch benutzt hat mir genau null gebracht, da bei mir nicht die usb treiber gefehlt haben sondern alle andern sodass windows sich nicht installieren lassen wollte


----------



## BigBasti83 (14. Januar 2016)

Wie sieht es aus mit einem msi z170a krait gaming board will auch gerne oder unbedingt win7 64bit ultimate drauf haben hab heut alles zusammen gebaut aber bei mir kommt immer nur reboot and select proper boot device or insert Boot Media in selected boot device and press a key


----------



## Threshold (14. Januar 2016)

Hast du das Laufwerk mit der Windows DVD auch an erster Boot Stelle?
Wenn du eine leere Festplatte vorne hast, kriegst du diese Fehlermeldung.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (14. Januar 2016)

Normalerweise schiebt sich die Boot-DVD doch eh in den Vordergrund


----------



## Threshold (14. Januar 2016)

Nicht unbedingt.
Ich würde ja direkt in den Boot Manager gehen und dann vom Laufwerk booten, da spart man sich das Gehangel im Bios.


----------



## BigBasti83 (14. Januar 2016)

An erster Stelle steht CD/DVD:HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS50 also mein Rom Laufwerk und an zweiter Stelle steht meine samsung sm951 nvme


----------



## Threshold (14. Januar 2016)

Hast du mal in die Boot Auswahl geguckt?


----------



## BigBasti83 (14. Januar 2016)

Aber hab vorhin iwo gelesen das auf uefi boards es schwer wird mit win7&#55357;&#56870;


----------



## Threshold (14. Januar 2016)

Nein. Windows 7 kann auch UEFI.
Kann aber sein, dass Secure Bios aktiviert ist, dann akzeptiert das Bios nur Zertifizierte Betriebssysteme und das kam erst mit Windows 8.


----------



## BigBasti83 (14. Januar 2016)

Ähm ok und wo deaktiviert man das also ick hab och whatsapp hehe


----------



## Threshold (14. Januar 2016)

Da musst du mal schauen, weiß jetzt nicht genau, wo das steht.


----------



## BigBasti83 (14. Januar 2016)

Also hab ne Einstellung im BIOS unter settings/advanced settings/windows OS gefunden und die Einstellung Installation Windows 7 aktiviert jedoch ohne erfolg


----------



## Maddrax111 (14. Januar 2016)

Mal manuell das Bootmenue aufgerufen? Meistens F11


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2016)

Welches Board hast du noch mal genau?


----------

